#  Erste Hilfe >   wunde was tun >

## benny02

Hallo 
Ich bitte um hilfe und zwar bin ich am donnerstag schwer gestürzt und hab mir unterm daumen so übern handgelenk eine 2 euro stück grosse fleischwunde zugezogen 
Ich war beim arzt und er hat die hand verbunden .Heute hab ich den verband abgemacht 
und die wunde war immer noch offen man hat das fleisch gesehen also keine verbesserung tut auch noch weh dan hab ic sie selbst verbunden und dan hat es sehr wehgetan ich hab  den verband dan wieder abgemacht aber jetzt hängt da son stück was ich draufgemacht habe so eine kompresse dran was nicht abgeht hat sich irgendwie festgeklebt wenn ich versuche es abzumachen hab ich höllische schmerzen was kann ich tun bitte hilfe

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Benny, 
grundsätzlich sollte man vor dem Entfernen eines Verbandes diesen etwas anfeuchten. Er löst sich dann besser von der Wunde. Bitte verwende nur steriles oder abgekochtes Wasser, damit keine Keime eingeschleppt werden. In offene Wunden bitte keine Puder, Salben etc ohne Absprache mit dem Arzt einbringen!  
Da bei dir die Wunde erst 4 Tage alt ist, brauchst du dir noch keine Gedanken zu machen. Die Heilung braucht seine Zeit. Haut benötigt ca 28 Tage, um sich vollständig zu regenerieren. Gib ihr bitte die nötige Zeit und Ruhe, spiele nicht ständig an dem Verband herum. Ein täglicher Verbandwechsel ist nur bei eiternden Wunden notwendig, ansonsten kann er je nach Befund auch mal 2-3 Tage draufbleiben. Falls du zuhause zwischendurch selbst wechseln möchtest, läßt du dir am besten in der Apotheke Kompressen o.ä. geben, die nicht mit der Wunde verkleben. Das sollte aber vorher mit dem Arzt abgesprochen werden. 
Gute Besserung wünscht Christiane

----------


## benny02

Hallo Christiane
danke für die antwort also sollte ich jetzt wasser aufkochen und dan damit versuchen die kompresse von der wunde abzubekomm weil das hängt da jetzt so doof tut zwar nicht mehr so doll weh wie mit dem verband aber is net so prickelnt hat sich da voll festgeklept hätte ich das vorher bloss gewusst wenn ich es abbekomm sollte kann ich auch ein grosses flaster drauf tun ? da kommt immer sonne komische flüssigkeit raus kein eiter

----------


## dreamchaser

Die Wunde sollte trocken und keimarm verbunden werden, d.h. regelmäßig mit sterilen Kompressen abgedeckt werden. Wie bereits gesagt, vor dem Ablösen immer mit sterilem Wasser anfeuchten, damit man die frisch gebildete Haut nicht gleich wieder wegreisst.
Die Wundränder sollten sich nicht röten, sonst ab damit zum Arzt. Was da rauskommt ist sog. Wundsekret, das ist die Selbstreinigung der Wunde, womit die Wunde die Keime rausspült - ist also völlig in Ordnung, solange es klar ist!

----------


## benny02

hallo dreamchaser danke für die antwort hab die kompresse jetzt dank eurer hilfe gut abbekommen mit aufgekochten wasser ,was mir jetzt bloss sorgen macht ist das die ränder knallrot sind weiss nicht ob es das fleisch ist oder net sieht schon echt ecklig aus was kann das sein?

----------


## Christiane

Entzündungen gehören zur Heilung dazu. Sie dienen der Reparatur des Gewebes und der Infektionsabwehr. Eine gewisse Rötung soll also hingenommen werden. Falls sie sich immer weiter verstärkt, die Schmerzen zunehmen oder die Wunde anfängt zu riechen, melde dich bitte bei deinem Arzt.

----------


## benny02

Hallo
Ich habe mal eine frage und wollte wissen ob das normal ist und zwar hab ich mir heute die wunde nochmal angeschaut und jetzt sind die ränder grün is das normal ?
oder sollte ich zum arzt gehen?is das vieleicht wundbrand oder so ? mache mir  tierische gedanken

----------


## Christiane

Könnte sein, daß es sich um beim Sturz beschädigtes, absterbendes Gewebe handelt. Könnte auch sein, daß es sich um Beläge von verbrauchten Immunzellen (Leukozyten) handelt. Evl durch Blutgerinnung bedingt. Falls die Wunde riecht, die verfärbte Fläche sich ausbreitet oder der Schmerz nicht nachläßt, ist das ein Hinweis auf eine mögliche Infektion. Du bist doch sicher noch einmal bei dem Arzt bestellt? Dann soll er sich das mal anschauen.

----------


## benny02

hallo christiane 
es riecht etwas merkwürdig und als ich heutmorgen schaute war die wunde nur halb grün
aber jetzt hat es sich überall hin ausgebreitet und arzttermin hab ich nicht mehr er meinte das verheilt sicher so . also muss ich zum arzt oder nachher breitet sich das noch auf die ganze hand aus

----------


## Freche Hexe

*Hallo Benny02*  *Wie riecht denn deine Wunde genau,vielleicht süßlich faulig als ob man Fleisch hat liegenlassen,was schlecht geworden ist?* *Wenn ja,scheint sie wirklich entzündet zu sein.* *Ich an deiner Stelle würde halt schon nochmal einen Arzt drauf schauen lassen.Und vor allem was sehr wichtig ist,lass die Wunde heilen,sprich mit einer sterilen Kompresse abdecken und sie auch wirklich mal in Ruh lassen.Denn mit jedem mal wo du den Verband abmachst und nach der Wunde schaust oder wohlmöglich noch daran herumfummelst,gehst du Gefahr das Keime in die Wunde geraten und sie sich infizieren kann.*  *VG Hexe*

----------

